# Led-T5



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

What would the equivalent of one watt of led light be in T5 wattage and how much more intense is led compared to T5?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

That's a hard one to answer they are two different technologies. T5 depends on how good their reflectors are to reflect light down. LEDS depends on the optics that's installed the lower the number the more focused and par rating it will have but the more focused it has the less spread it will have so even though it might have a higher par your tank will look a lot dimmer than a t5.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

+1

LED diodes have a limited spectrum and to get the broadest possible, many different "colors" are used to fill the gap with the various "white" LEDs to live the semblance of light.

You can't compare wattage to light output as energy and process create "light" (photon emission) are vastly different and more efficient with LEDs. A PAR meter is very helpful to make sure you are getting the PAR you need. As coldmantis mentioned, LEDs that give the required par looks dimmer to the eye.


----------

